#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [影視] 中秋節到了，一般人類是團圓的日子，那狼人呢？

## 狼王白牙

這是非常創意的廣告，對於狼人來說，尤其是與人類一起居住的狼人
中秋節究竟意味著？ :jcdragon-drink: 

量身打造一個與人類一起居住的居住環境果然很不容易呢

（上集）


（下集）


（上集－微博链接）
https://www.weibo.com/tv/v/GzaEQ6EBg...83824256036532
（下集－秒拍链接）
https://www.miaopai.com/show/xQgcpi4...2NLXhteA__.htm

----------


## 峰峰

HI~老大
這兩個廣告很有趣XD
第一部把狼人的特性的展現出來了
喜歡爸爸邀狼人坐沙發那一段很好笑 :jcdragon-xd: 

第2部 狼爸是哈士奇!?XD
越看兒子越像美女與野獸裡的男野獸或孫悟空裡面的牛魔王(X
洞穴可以改造這麼高科技我超羨慕的
這兩個廣告都很溫馨~超特別 :jcdragon-want:

----------


## 狼王白牙

峰峰，我只覺這家公司的客製化能力太強了，

等著看看如果不是狼人與人類一起生活的傢俱，
國外不也流行過 人類 v.s. 吸血鬼 之類的共同生活模式嗎

看到這種廣告只想到各種不同動物都有不同需求
如果都去買現成的，大家都一樣那多沒意思啊

說不定會有龍顧客上門，說要打造高科技洞穴.....
等等... 荒山野嶺哪來的電力，把巨石移開需要不少電力功率呢..
算了這個不研究嗷

----------

